# how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior?



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

we just got a BMW and the interior is really badly smelling of mold. how do we get that smell out without ripping everything out of the car?
thanks!
obin


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (Obin Robinson)*

I had a slight mold/ mildew issue on some seats that were in my basement. Over the hot, humid summer, the seats started to get a little green fuzz on them, and they stank(?) like a wet dog. I used a spray called "spray nine". It's actually a fungicide that worked very well. I got it at a marine supply store. I couldn't find it at home depot or any auto parts store. It doesn't smell too bad when it dries. Then I follwed up with a "febreeze" spry down, and now everything thing is fine.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (wjbski)*

spray nine works well, so does simple green...just wear a mask as mold can do a number on your lungs!!!


----------



## vwtom_ia (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (Obin Robinson)*

I know simple green works great to get the mold off, but I use charcoal to get the smell out.
Get some regular old charcoal (like 2 handfuls) and put it in a paper bag. Then seal up the car as tight as possible and get the interior as warm as possible.
Used to use this trick when my dad would get a car in which was owned by a former smoker.
Good luck,
Tom


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (vwtom_ia)*

run an Ozone generator in the car with the windows up for 1-2 hours. I borrowed an Ozone generator from a friend that worked for a hotel. they use it to get rid of odors


_Modified by G60ING at 10:31 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## brain2000and2 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (G60ING)*

shampoo it then afterward hit it with a antifungual


----------



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: how do i get HORRIBLE mold smell out of interior? (Obin Robinson)*

another source of nasty smells is the ventilation system. you can tell if this is a problem area when you turn on the a/c and smell something nasty for the first minute or so. see where it pulls in outside air, and clean out old leaves, bugs, and gunk out.


----------

